# Two gorgeous new mice arrived here yesterday.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a visit from Kent & Kerstin from Diamantens (Sweeden) yesterday, and they had my 2 new mousies with them 

A nice big male and a very lovely female from their breed 

Here's the male: Diamantens Donkey. Black tan texel. Born 17th january 2011.

























Donkey was stressed by the long journey and scratched himself around the left eye, but that should grow back soon.

And here's the female: Diamantens Lingon. Black self extreme-carrier. Born 14th february 2011.

























Lingon should be english typed. I like her alot! She looks so sweet and feminine and i just can't wait to see how she looks when she's fully grown 

Oh and sorry about the poor quality of the pics, my digicam is not working properly so i need to get a new one soon...


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Very good mice compared to our normal danish standards! I am jealoux :twisted:


----------

